# !!!! Epsom 9880 matte black and canvas problems



## akarandom (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

I have just swapped over from a photo black ink to a matte black ink on our works epsom 9880 printer.
We didnt intend to do this however for some reason someone ordered the wrong cartridge and when we realised it was the wrong cartridge it was too late and we had an urgent order.

So after installing etc I found out that when printing on canvas that there were patches of black in the shaddows that apeared to look wet, which in actual fact they were dry.
They look flat and when I printed a simple gradient on our canvas there was a smooth white to grey, then from medium grey to black the gradient stoped and was just pitch black.
Short of changing back to a photo black and wasting what we have in the machine what can we do??

Any information would help!

Regards
Scott Eyre


----------



## ann (Apr 11, 2010)

you need to post t his in a digital forum as this is for traditional black and white photography.


----------

